# Your Boats Name & Why



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Just thought that it'd be interesting to see what all ya'll named your boats and why you picked it. I named my boat DILLIGAF. It describes me to a "T". I was going to name it "Tuesday's Nightmare",but not too many people would've understood it without asking. My other half's nickname is Tuesday.


----------



## Gatorman23 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Seadivot...because I like golf and fishing...*

Hard choice on some days


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

My wife and I named our boat Logan's Sister. Becasue my son is going to be an only child and we wanted him to have a sister.


----------



## TeamOso (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats an AWESOME sister


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

"Bottomsup" because it has multiple definitions. Fishing, diving, drinking and perversion. I liked "Reel Fun Hooker" but thought I might offend Coastals "No Limit Hooker" I also liked the name "YKnot"


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Would you mind buying me a sister? LOL


----------



## BaffinBayWiz (Sep 6, 2006)

Team WET DREAM on *THE HOME WRECKER*!!!!! Go fishing and hell is all I catch!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

There's an old viking proverb, _A boatless man is bound_. My first year in Texas without a boat left me feeling bound, so when I got my boat, I got _Unbound_. Unfortunately, some folks think it has something to do with getting over constipation.


----------



## Waterhazard (Aug 19, 2006)

*WATERHAZARD*, because I used to golf, but now fishing has replaced!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Riffraft after me-------- riffraff get it ?

Charlie


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

sifu duh
the main dish when ever i volunteer to cook


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

I named mine "Bill Me" for the fish I like catching and for the bills I receive for doing so...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I like it. Its kind of like "Bite Me" Or "Eat This"


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Daddy's Money...nuff said.


----------



## tobyhamrick (Mar 8, 2005)

*Breathless* - I am primarily freediver, as was the gentlemen I bought the boat from. Thought about changing the name to Sweet Windy


----------



## sweetspot (Dec 1, 2004)

*Boat name*

*5th Day*
See Genesis 1:20-23


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

"Get-R- Done"

What ever it takes to be able to fish.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I saw one once called "Marys Mink" that was cool. and lots i caint post.

Charlie


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I really like the beer


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

LuckyDrew said:


> I really like the beer


Nice cows! Need crew?


----------



## gostomskij (Jan 14, 2005)

Liquid A$$et. My wife found the name on the internet. And, I got a good laugh out of the name. I tweeked the name and added the $$,,,,, as much money as I have "invested" in this sport I figure it was fitting.

Victor


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*Boat name*

Our boat was named after a famous boat which the Spanisn Conquitadors used to discover the middle Texas coast. It was the original that actually ran aground at the Mouth of The Brazos. Its name is "Salley" which can be pronounced Sally.

Be cool 
cloudfishing


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> I saw one once called "Marys Mink" that was cool. and lots i caint post.
> 
> Charlie


My step father ran boats out of South Padre and named his boats consecutively Mama's Mink I, II, and III.....caught the first "Sailfish" of the year in the GOM one year.

My boat is the "PURA VIDA"...........those Costa Rican's know what life is about......


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

highspeed said:


> Just thought that it'd be interesting to see what all ya'll named your boats and why you picked it. I named my boat DILLIGAF. It describes me to a "T". I was going to name it "Tuesday's Nightmare",but not too many people would've understood it without asking. My other half's nickname is Tuesday.


I had to google your boat name.....ha I need to change mine to FTW, or WALSTIB, or AFU, or I could do a bilingual one AMF.......or FISHDO and FIGJAM


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

Our Robalo is Playing Hooky... pretty self explanatory! We have fun with it. Custom graphics on the boat and I have found that you can go to Embroid Me and they will take your PDF logo and make hats, shirts etc. Lotsa fun Playing Hooky!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

My Key West is "Beer Money." I quit drinking April 1, 2005 and by march of 06 I sold my other boat and took my beer money that I had saved and bought the key west.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

My first boat I had was named _Da_ $ _Pit, _it was an stern drive boat, man i learned my lesson,


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

mine is now renamed "Offshore Account" cause that is where I keep all my money. It was "fly away", my friend that I got it from did alot of fly fishing down in SPI, he died of a stroke at 27 so I figured I would wash that karma off of it with a renaming ritual.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

No Limit Hooker

Where theres no limit on how much hookin can take place.

I think its a pretty original name. It took me almost 3 years to finally figure it out. One trip down me and Amy thought it up.

My bay boat I just sold is the Shallow Hooker. Imagine that. I'm sure theres already boats named shallow hooker out there but thats going to be the name of any bay boat I own forever.


----------



## The AveryAnna II (Jul 25, 2006)

AveryAnna

No kids myself but two nieces, Avery and her little sister Anna. guess who's there favorite uncle know!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

YOLO.................you only live once, actually YOLO II after my father's boat


----------



## phishman (Mar 9, 2006)

*Boat Name*

My Shallow run'n semi-tunnel bay boat is WA-LO,, kinda like J-lo, but skinnier in the rear........ Phish.><>


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

HEADS AND BONES
we were offshore one day and i asked my buddy which way was home and another guy on the boat hollered out he wanted them heads and bones, so the name stuck. when all is said and done, it's heads and bones anyways!


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine is "Tunacious D" because my buddy's call me D and I love to catch tuna and I always like Jack Blacks show Tenacious D. I also thought about "Rubber Made" because i'm in the rubber hose bussiness


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Catch 22

I actually didnt come up with our boat name by myself, 2Cool is responsible for coming up with the name.

I had been on this site a couple months and forgot my login password, I requested a temporary password and they sent me Catch 22 as the temp password, almost immediately it hit me that this would be a cool boat name for me.

It describes me to a tee. - Damned if you do - Damned if you dont.


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

"She likes it rough"

It's a cat, what can I say?


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

we need to get the no limit hooker and she likes it tough together and then we should go meet Brets boat, the Hard Licker. Sounds like it would be a good time on the water.Tim


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*Genesis One*

google it , if ya dont already know


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

Tunacious D,
I take it you sell ALOT of rubber hoses!!!!


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

My wife's been partial to the "no limit hooker" thing anyhow. She likes that one.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

*your boat name and why*

No Que No
its the response to a comment made when i decided to get a bigger boat.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Our first boat was a Grady and we were young and care free joking and cutting up...thus came about Jokers Wild

Now that I am old and the folks that know me my next boat will be named ..Eeyor from Winnie the pooh


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Go GRADY Go*

We named our boat after a remark made by one of my wife's friends that was on the boat with us one day when it was a little rough. I asked, "are y'all alright with the chop at this speed" and her response was "Go GRADY Go". Needless to say, the name stuck and is still a running line everytime we get out on the water.

Captain Tony


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My one and only son, who was born on my 50th birthday is nick named The Jammer, because he is always jamming around doing something. We have therefore named 2 boats after him: The Jammer and The Jammer II.

The original Jammer's Dad-- THE JAMMER


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

one of my buddies dads named his boat the jobsite so when his wife called and asked where he was he could always say on the jobsite i thought it was kinda funny


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Airboats....*

airboats don't usually have names, but mine is called swamp donkey.....you can guess why. Also have another boat, aluminum that I got in college. It was named the PUTA MADRE. It has stuck ever since. It is now a flounder/bowfishing boat! We refer to it as the PUTA


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

Saw an offshore boat named "Offshoregasm" once. Was going to name my Blue Wave the inshore version, but the war department put the kaibash on that.........


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Ours is named "Hang On". It's what I always say before taking off. She's not real fast,but very quick.
Tight Knot


----------



## Fowl Language (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Highspeed I saw you at rig 451 out of Matagorda labor day weekend (sun). I like the name of your boat "DILLIGAF" I thought that it means "Do I Look Like I Give A F*#K"


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

my brother played football at Angelo State, the Rams, and I played baseball at UTSA, the Roadrunners - hence the name _"RAMRUNNER"_


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

"Daytripper". One of the first songs my dad taught me on the guitar, and usually, I only have time for a day trip.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

*Chum Stain*



coastal said:


> we need to get the no limit hooker and she likes it tough together and then we should go meet Brets boat, the Hard Licker. Sounds like it would be a good time on the water.Tim


I need to join this fishing trip once i get the graphics on the side of mine. My buddy and I were both working one day and were chatting back and forth on email trying to figure out a name for the boat and he came up with this one and it stuck.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

"Archeron" is one of the rivers that bounds Hades in Greek mythology. The same river that Charon ferries the dead across. I like the sound of it. I was going to name it Charon (Care-uhn)after the ferryman, but nobody pronounces the name correctly and that takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Makaira: Marlin
*Etymology: Greek*, *makaira*, -as = *happy*, *rich* 
The genus name _Makaira_ is derived from the Latin _machaera_, which means "sword."

Mojo: a magic spell, magical power

Makaira Mojo
Marlin Magic?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that I will just rename my boat "***" that pretty much covers it all.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

CHUM STAIN>>>

I think this is the coolest name for a boat.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks!! I wish i could take all the credit for it. My buddy came up with the idea and I came up with the logo. Now i just have to get it put on the side of the boat.


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Chum Stain...*



wildbill said:


> Thanks!! I wish i could take all the credit for it. My buddy came up with the idea and I came up with the logo. Now i just have to get it put on the side of the boat.


The logo really sells it!!! And the font you picked... Nice touch!!!


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Fowl Language said:


> Hey Highspeed I saw you at rig 451 out of Matagorda labor day weekend (sun). I like the name of your boat "DILLIGAF" I thought that it means "Do I Look Like I Give A F*#K"


Thats what it means. We stayed the night at A66 and worked our way out to the buoy and back around. We didn't do as well as I wanted to. My fishing crew had a drinking problem that night, but so did the captain.


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Doña Chica named her after my grandmother whose name was francisca and everybody called her "chica" for short and to show her respect they called her ......Doña Chica. she really loved to fish.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I saw this one on a guys airplane but it might fit a boat better.



 Foreplay


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I had come up with "My Indiscretion" but the wife shot that one down quick, so we are naming the boat "Just 2 T'ze" since she fishes with me and our last name begins with T, still have my graphics guy playing around with the graphics for it.


----------



## fishmale (Jun 12, 2006)

Called it "MY O LADY" I refered to my wife as my old lady and she informed me that she was my wife and that i could call that boat by that term but not her


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

The "SNAFU", for obvious reasons when we were kids.

"The Job" for even more obvious reasons when we grew up.

Now Pops has settled on "Laginappe", which I like even better.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I named my boat I have in Angola "O Sondador". I wanted a Portuguese name and this means "The Driller". I am working over here drilling oil wells so it kind of fit.



BTW, this is not a picture of my boat. It is one that I saw over here, but I did not ask him what he named it.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

*Liked the name*

I have seen this boat in both Cabo and Costa Rica and just had to get a picture of it.


----------



## ASYLUM (Jun 30, 2006)

"ASYLUM", its mine and the Little Honey's favorite place to be!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

B**B JOB because my wife said that was hers setting in the yard!!!!!


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

For the price of a 28' Hydra-Sports... She's talkin about one hell of a B*** Job!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It was a 78 model 25' mako first. The name just stuck!!!!


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

My dad is a former Swift Boat captain in the USN and named our boat, the Wahoo, after the WW2 submarine, the Wahoo. The Wahoo is famous for its actions on 1/24/43 when it fired all of its torpedoes and sank an entire convoy of Japanese ships. The sub sailed back into Pearl Harbor with a broom lashed to the periscope for its "clean sweep." On its 7th patrol (in the Sea of Japan), the Wahoo sunk a steamer, killing 544 people. They were sighted by an anti-sub aircraft as they passed through La Perouse Strait and were depth charged, sinking the ship and killing all on board. Ultimately, the Wahoo sank 19 ships and 55,000 tons (making its skipper one of the top three in the war).


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

I used to work on a boat named Wahoo owned by a former swift boat captain.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

That would be my dad, Bill...


----------



## gigemags (Mar 29, 2006)

Otra Polola - Other girlfriend... slang term in Chile, I spent some time at a refinery there


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

MarshMonster...do I need to explain??


----------



## tscarborough (Jul 16, 2006)

Yep, tell him hello. I sure did enjoy my time on his boat.


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

My bay boat does double duty for duck hunting and is called Fowl Play. Haven't got a name on the offshore boat yet


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Well, The day we bought the boat, my cousin and I sat at the bar trying to think up names... he was along the lines of xanadu or some other gay disney names... I said lets have a couple of shots of tequila and think about it. We the first words out of my mouth after taking the shot was "Hard liquor" we changed the spelling to keep 'em guessing.. thus the Hard Licker.With all of the No limit hooker, chum stain,etc.. we ought to all get together for an offshore run...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Koolbreeze Kenner*

My first boat was an old stern-drive tub that resisted all attempts at preventative maintainace! 'Bout every other trip to the bay she would limp back with something wrong. She was therefore known as the Canardly Barge, as in an old boat that you take out fishing, and can 'ardly get back!

I promised my wife if I ever got a 'real fishing boat', that I would name it after her but she didn't like the idea of having her name on a boat. What she didn't know was that wasn't exactly what I had in mind. When we were both students at San Jac in the mid eighties, and before we had even met, my best friend and I would hang out in the hall by her classes and watch for her to go by. Since she would breeze past us tryin' to act cool like she didn't see us my buddy would always say, "Here comes coolbreeze". So the boat *is* named after her, so to speak.


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

NAUTI 1 
Great play on words. Coast Guard chopper did do a couple fly bys one time.
David


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

By boat partner have had 4 boats together last 12 years. Our last project was a 33 Bert we repowered so we would have a boat that could do a "little more", which is our excuse every time we move up....POCO MAS.. TW


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

Seems to me that I saw "Hard Licker" offshore not too long ago...


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

There was a boat on Vancouver Island naved "The Fog Ducker".


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Peace A S***, Cause I bought it to Jump Oyster Reefs. Drshark


----------



## miles "Dr. Fish" (Jun 25, 2006)

"BORN WILD" .......simply carried my motto from my biking days to my boats

"Dr. Fish" ......... my wife's a doctor and is even crazier than fishing and spearing fish, than what i am!!

"SPARTACUS" ....... 

"MA BAKER" ...... i owned a bakery and also liked the song : Ma Baker by Boney M


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

THE NAME SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF! :tongue:


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

captainnordloh said:


> Seems to me that I saw "Hard Licker" offshore not too long ago...


Where did you see it?? I havent gotten the hard licker wet since the Deep sea roundup in July..


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ours is the JimmySue

My wife and I looked, researched and thought of names for weeks. Some I liked, she didnt and visa versa. I really wanted to name our boat _"HawgHunter",_ since Ive had a life passion of hunting wild hogs with dogs, and sometimes large fish are referred to as a Hawg. And you truely do have to hunt them even on the water. But I couldnt get the idea sold to my wife. She couldnt get "_Serinity C_" sold to me either









We as some of the others have written, wanted to get something original just for us, but not to gripping.

I kinda sign my name cursive a little different than normal folks, which makes The actual name on the boat be sorta neat lookin.

So basically, what we came up with was put my name (Jimmy) and a short version of my wife (Susan) names together since shes my best fishin buddy, first mate and in reality, we own the boat together 50/50.

Hog


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

Bret said:


> Where did you see it?? I havent gotten the hard licker wet since the Deep sea roundup in July..


Heck, I go offshore so much I can't remember when/where. But I've seen the name and it's been several months (but this year). Maybe June or July.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I just wanted to make sure it wasnt recently.....


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

"Gray Witch" was named by my dad cause he was watching the John Wayne movie "Wake of the Red Witch". In the movie John Wayne has a boat named "Red Witch" and since our boat is gray he named it "Gray Witch".


----------



## captainnordloh (Aug 30, 2006)

Bret said:


> I just wanted to make sure it wasnt recently.....


(laughing) I understand!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Mine is "ITTLDOO" pretty self explanatory don't ya' think?
Rick


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Double T-zer. 

Own the boat with my twin brother, and both of our names start with letter "T". Also both graduates of Texas Tech. No need to explain what a T-zer is to you hardcore fishermen.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I once fished with a team kingfishing, and it was so rough I named it "Chiropractor's Dream"...

I also saw a boat out of Port A 2 years ago called "No Bull$hit", but it wasn't the word Bull$hit on the side - it was the symbol of the bull taking a $hit with the round circle and a line going through the bull. He didn't bull$hit around either! Each time a kingfish would pick up his drifted ribbonfish, he would set the hook 10 times, and continued to set the hook after about 3 revolutions of the spool, all the way to the boat! He never lost a kingfish while we were watching (he caught about 6 kings in 30 minutes)!!! It was hilarious!


----------



## CHaRLie.DonT.sURf (May 27, 2006)

*Get Bent*

Still a figment of my imagination, but when it materializes, she'll be called: Get Bent


----------



## Noahs Ark (Mar 7, 2006)

Noah's Ark after my son Noah


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I told my wife I needed more excitement in life and wanted a bigger boat or a mistress.
So I now have the "Allowed Mistress"


----------



## captbillabong (Sep 2, 2005)

*quick piece*

"QUICK PIECE", every single man needs a boat named this at least once


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*"Salacia"*

34 foot SeaVee is named "Salacia" - I get asked about this all the time.

Salacia was a Roman goddess. The god Neptune wanted to marry her but she ran off and hid from him in the Atlantic ocean. Neptune sent a dolphin to look for her and when the animal found her, the dolphin kidnapped/persuaded her to go with him and brought her back to Neptune. Salacia finally agreed to marry Neptune after some gentle persuasion with a trident and the dolphin was awarded a place in the heavens as a constellation. Salacia was at times considered the goddess of salt water. In some writings she is considered the goddess of the deep ocean and the mother of fish.... i.e. the name! It was thought that when Neptune would mess around on her (as he often did) she would get angry and her emotional fits would cause storms on the ocean.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

When I get one....it is going to be REEL MISTRESS! Bevo34's mom put the kaibosh on that going on the current vessel. They make the payments, we cleans the fish!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I think my 9 year old has renamed my boat. He overheard us talking about boat names one day and said call it "Fisher Price". We got a big laugh because I always make mention that I have the smallest cheapest boat to be seen 60 miles offshore. The wife calls it daddy's new toy and says that I have fish on the brain.

Fisher Price


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Boat/Name and origination of the name....


----------

